# MCL injury



## Jabba (Sep 27, 2019)

Good evening/morning/afternoon depending on where abouts we are 

I have a question regarding an injury 

I took quite a bad fall over a jump 2 weeks back 
Didnt feel 2 much pain initially but the next morning my knee had swollen and was tight to move 

I went to the hospital and was told u had a massive swelling on my knee but wasnt told 2 much more 
I rested the whole week and managed to get the swelling 80% gone 
But I had pain in the inside part of my knee and was tender to touch 
Last Monday I went to a physio and was told I had grade 1 injured my MCL..... no tears or excessive play in my knee cap 
And was told that once the swelling had dropped I can start with sports again 

My question is to anyone on the forum who has grade 1 injury to there MCL ( I can imagine there is a few) 

How long did I take for you to start riding again 
As I want to go tomoz lol ahhaha

I have a full range if motion and the swelling has gone 

It's a little sore but nothing I cant cope with

The knee doesn't feel unstable and I'm fine walking on it 

But like I've mentioned it's still a little sore but not always 
And it's not enough to cause me any concern 

I was going to ride with a brace for a few weeks just until it's back to full strength 

What's everyone experiences with the same Injury 



I understand not everyone or every injury is the same but I had some ideas of what everyone else was doing i will help me justify riding tomorrow lol Haha 


Any replies would be nice 






Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

It's a grade one. You're fine, just ride.

I've torn both of mine. Hurt like hell, but I was back riding within two weeks with both of them.


----------



## Jabba (Sep 27, 2019)

linvillegorge said:


> It's a grade one. You're fine, just ride.
> 
> I've torn both of mine. Hurt like hell, but I was back riding within two weeks with both of them.


Yeh was told it was grade 1 and there was no play in my knee cap or leg 

It's getting better 

Didnt wanna make it worse that's all lol hahaha 


Cheers for that mate 

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Yeah, I was told not to ride for 4-6 weeks but after 2 it felt alright enough to cruise. I just took it easy for another couple of weeks and didn't do stupid stuff.


----------



## Jabba (Sep 27, 2019)

linvillegorge said:


> Yeah, I was told not to ride for 4-6 weeks but after 2 it felt alright enough to cruise. I just took it easy for another couple of weeks and didn't do stupid stuff.


That's exactly my plan mate just have a steady few weeks 

Many thanks 

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## 165586 (May 9, 2018)

1. Consider investing in a decent knee brace for the first few weeks of the season. I actually used one on my weaker knee all season last year:









Ultra Knee Support with Bilateral Hinges


Go fearlessly forward in all of your training. The Ultra Knee Brace With Bilateral Hinges is an excellent pain reliever, joint stabilizer and injury protector. Level 3 - Maximum Protection offers maximum stability and support for moderate to major conditions. BEST FOR: Helps prevent and heal...




www.shockdoctor.com





2. LOTS of really good online PT resources for rehabbing an injury such as this. I'd recommend checking out Dr Wesley Wang on instagram.


----------



## Jabba (Sep 27, 2019)

zirkel said:


> 1. Consider investing in a decent knee brace for the first few weeks of the season. I actually used one on my weaker knee all season last year:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Believe it or not that's the exact knee brace I have lol hahah I've been riding today used my brace 

Awesome bit of kit and to be fair I forgot I had it on 

And apart from some aching which is to be expected all went well (touch wood) 



Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

I ruptured my MCL and was back riding in a week, and then did a whole season with a minor nagging pain and a small slip on knee brace to help give it some support. I've also used that brace Zirkel recommended, good for helping you get confident but not something you want to continue using if you can build the muscle back up around the knee.


----------



## Jabba (Sep 27, 2019)

BurtonAvenger said:


> I ruptured my MCL and was back riding in a week, and then did a whole season with a minor nagging pain and a small slip on knee brace to help give it some support. I've also used that brace Zirkel recommended, good for helping you get confident but not something you want to continue using if you can build the muscle back up around the knee.


That's I mate I only had a little pain nothing bad at all I could cope with it.... the biggest thing like u say is getting confidence back.... I'm going to ride with it on a few weeks then try a weekend without it..... I only use it when boarding so hopefully my knee and leg will start to build some muscle memory back up 

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## eelpout (Mar 1, 2009)

After the occasional semi-sharp pain started happening in my left knee late last year, I was recently told by an ortho I may have "Pellegrini-Stieda Syndrome" which is a calcification of a previous MCL injury (which I didn't know I had ). The discomfort only happens at certain knee angles and bend amounts. A bit of a bummer, may have it MRI'd later in the year to see if anything can be done with it. In the mean time, daily stretching, pulled in my stance just a bit and now wear a compression brace when riding.


----------



## Yeahti87 (Jan 17, 2019)

I’ve had it twice, both times grade 2 bordering on 3 grade but not fully torn. Some damage to the knee cap/retinaculum structure revealed after a MRI scan. I’ve never done it snowboarding (a drunk AF pogo dance as a student and a failed handstand with a fall over sideways on a chair). 
Like already suggested, a knee brace will secure it but don’t keep it for too long as it weakens the muscle/ligament.


----------



## poser (Mar 7, 2018)

I injured mine 13 days ago. Minor tear. I didn’t ride for 9 days, but then did 3 consecutive big days since I had a trip already planned. I stayed out of the trees and off of the bumps, dialed my speed back and took longer, wider turns. I did fine except for unloading chairlifts. -had the most issue there by far. I still can’t squat (tried the empty barbell today) and mundane tasks such as taking socks off aren’t easy or comfortable, but casual riding seems to be fine. I think that taking a rotational crash or just crashing in general is an absolutely essential, so I’m avoiding that.


----------



## eelpout (Mar 1, 2009)

finally had my MRI and the meniscus is torn (medial posterior horn). 

what I find interesting is a decade ago a lot of orthos would immediately go to cutting the damaged part out, now (mine anyway), even though it was a larger tear, says hang on to what you have and try PT/surrounding muscle training first and see how it goes. my biggest issue is pain from the large fluid filled cyst that's formed. not sure they'll aspirate it without removing damaged tissue though since it'd likely just form again.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

You can always have surgery later if need be. I'm all about trying non-surgical options first.


----------



## poser (Mar 7, 2018)

eelpout said:


> finally had my MRI and the meniscus is torn (medial posterior horn).
> 
> what I find interesting is a decade ago a lot of orthos would immediately go to cutting the damaged part out, now (mine anyway), even though it was a larger tear, says hang on to what you have and try PT/surrounding muscle training first and see how it goes. my biggest issue is pain from the large fluid filled cyst that's formed. not sure they'll aspirate it without removing damaged tissue though since it'd likely just form again.


I’m almost 2 months out from my year now and pretty well recovered. I started squatting an empty barbell for 3x5 as soon as I had the range of motion to do so and then took 25# jumps 3x a week to 185#. Then I dropped to 10# jumps 3x a week until 265#, then dropped to 5# jumps twice a week with a light day in the middle. Squat is presently at 285# for 3x5. Im usually in the low 300s during snowboard season, but, all things considered, I don’t think I could have had a more expedited recovery process. 

Basically, ran a stress, recovery, adaptation cycle 3x a week by stressing the knee, allowing a day to recover and then adding more stress. Systematic stress (squat stresses the entire lower body) to address a localized (MCL) problem.


----------

